# My small wobler



## DPittman (Mar 1, 2018)

Had fun making my 2nd wobbler engine. Thanks to Bofobo for pointing out Tubalcain method of marking port holes.  I ended up drilling right through the cylinder and then soldering hole shut.







Don


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 1, 2018)

Very nice little engine


----------



## Alexander (Mar 5, 2018)

That looks great. The recessed flywheel is an idea I might use on my next engine. Thanks for posting some pictures.


----------

